# New Feral Pigeon Person questions



## RedRock1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello. I have just had an injured pigeon enter my life- a feral Rock Pigeon, who has apparently lost sight in his right eye. I have a double flight cage on its way and have questions I hope someone can help me with. I am in North Central Texas. I am understanding this one would benefit from having another pigeon friend, but don't see anyone who has another feral looking for a home in the area (have looked on craig's list, in shelters, ect.) should I get a racing pigeon? would there be issues because this one has a blind eye? should I wait until another shows up through these sources? This one just showed up less than a week ago and I thought if I could get another one quickly, they could adjust together. Any thoughts? Really appreciated.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long have you had him? Does he have any other injuries? I wouldn't rush anything. Let him heal and rest. If he is an adult he may never become friendly, and may have a hard time adjusting to a cage. But having only one eye doesn't really give him much chance out there in a world full of predators. Finding a companion would be great, but if you have a male, another male most likely wouldn't work. They would probably fight. Two females however usually will get along, so a female would be a better choice. Doesn't matter what breed of pigeon it is. A small shed outside would be nice, made into a small loft like enclosure with a wired aviary attached for them to be able to get outside into the sunshine, where you could even set up a bath for them. You could also look around for another disabled bird. In that way you would be saving 2. But like I said, not 2 males. 
How did you happen to get this pigeon?


----------



## RedRock1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Found him sitting in the middle of my back yard. My mother lives next door and saw this one and another sparring in flight, then she heard a loud thud and only one pigeon flew out of the yard. Her house is on the acre next to my acre, so she isn't close. It must have hit very hard. The right eye was red and there was some blood in the breathing hole on that side of his beak. The eye now doesn't seem to work at all. He also doesn't seem to want to fly at all. He is very calm with me and lets me handle him just fine. He is eating ok, seems healthy otherwise and seems curious. Here is a photo of him/her


----------



## RedRock1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Sorry- I found him last Sunday- February 18th. He must have hit a tree or the house. It was loud enough my mother heard the impact, so must have been substantial.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It would not be 2 pigeons sparring in flight. Maybe what your Mom saw was a hawk trying to grab him. Also, he doesn't look feral, unless the colors are just off in the pic.
If he is friendly and a feral, then it is because he is in shock or more injured than you are assuming. Check him closer for wounds or cuts, maybe from a hawks talons. Oral antibiotics would be good just in case of infection. Poor thing. But he definitely doesn't need another bird for company right now. He needs to heal first. You can wash the eye with a saline solution to clean him up. Boil a quart of water and add one Tablespoon of salt to it and let cool to lukewarm.


----------



## RedRock1 (Feb 23, 2018)

I asked my mom is it was a hawk. She said it sure didn't look like one, that what ever it was, it looked to be the same size as the pigeon so she thought that it was two of them. Just a thought-If it was a hawk, why would it leave the pigeon once down? 

I have checked him and did not see anything beyond the beak having some blood inside where he breathes and the eye very red at the time I found him. The eye is not red now, but it definitely is something he cannot see from, as I wave on that side to no response. I will definitely saline it.

The color is considered red, but is a brown red. His tail feathers are white and he has white at the edge of his wings. No band on his leg. He was identified by one of the wildlife birders in the area, who said that there are a huge variety of colors. I went onto the Cornell Lab Bird site and saw another image that matched it perfectly. Apparently the color is gaining prominence in the South. I really don't know.

He is eating and drinking well, he stands on one leg often and his poop looks like I read it should. Don't know if he was someone's pet, but I would be shocked. In this part of the world, they are typically killed. I live 5 miles from the nearest town, where I have seen pigeons, but have never seen them out here. Doves, but not pigeons.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing him! Due to his coloring, agree with Jay3 that he might have been attacked by a hawk. You might want to seek a female pigeon after he/she heals and set up a nice home. We keep ours in large flight cages inside a shed. You can probably find a companion bird at your local shelter, on craigslist, or from a local breeder/racing person. Try Speedpigeon.com pigeon clubs. BTW very pretty bird! Do you have him indoors n a cage or crae where he will be safe from predators?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm telling you, that pigeons don't fight that way. Sparrowhawks are smaller than a pigeon, with females being about the same size. They usually will take smaller birds or mammals, but do sometimes take pigeons. When the pigeon fought back, and they hit the ground, she may have decided that he was too large to go after. To do that, it had to be a bird of prey. More people than you know keep pigeons. He could well be domestic and owned by someone.
Hard to tell from that picture, but could even be a roller. Maybe someone not far from you has roller pigeons.


----------



## RedRock1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks for the info, Jay3. I am new to this. Don't know what a roller is- what is a roller? He is a pretty bird, that's for sure. Due to his coloring, I had no idea what he was. Maybe there is someone close. I'll ask around. Thanks, again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of people keep pigeons, and you would never know they were in the area. A feral unless very sick or injured would be wild and not easy to handle.


----------



## RedRock1 (Feb 23, 2018)

CWebster- Yes, she/he is in a extra-large dog crate, safe in my sun room. I let him/her out to walk/fly around half of the day. He really shows no interest in flying, but I think that is due to the eye injury.


----------



## RedRock1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Jay3- Then I guess he isn't feral. I really don't know. He acts more cautious with me now than when I first got him. Could have been the injury, I suppose or could have been someone's. Do most folks band their leg? he didn't have a band, so I thought feral.


----------



## RedRock1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Just googled Roller Pigeons- how incredible. Maybe he and another roller (if he is one) were doing the rolling when the accident happened...


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Oral antibiotics would be good just in case of infection. Poor thing.
> 
> *But he definitely doesn't need another bird for company right now.*
> 
> *He needs to heal first.*


 Points to consider.


----------



## RedRock1 (Feb 23, 2018)

I so appreciate all of your opinions and will cease looking for a companion. I realize I am way out of my league here and every day brings more awareness of just how many people are raising and loving pigeons. It is awesome. I never knew these communities existed. I will get him/her a vet visit for antibiotics today. Please just know my questions were innocent and curious, not saying I did not value or appreciate all of your knowledge and expertise. The reason I sought this forum out was to learn. Thank you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please let us knowhowheisdoing. Thank you again for helping him! Maybe down the road when he is well you can look for a companion bird.


----------



## RedRock1 (Feb 23, 2018)

I certainly will, cwebster.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RedRock1 said:


> Just googled Roller Pigeons- how incredible. Maybe he and another roller (if he is one) were doing the rolling when the accident happened...


More likely the hawk showed up and chased him. Could have chased him to where he doesn't even know how to get home, not that he could anyway if injured. Not everyone bands their birds. Many do, but some don't.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Its a beautiful bird.
Wish you good luck.


----------



## widgeon (Feb 15, 2018)

Let him rest and get well first. If you plan on keeping him, make sure to set up a good bird house. This little guy would probably not survive with just one eye.


----------

